

Julio Diaz remembers being robbed - withoutfriction
http://storycorps.org/listen/stories/julio-diaz/

======
sp4rki
I really commend that type of behavior (I really respect someone that has the
good heart to do such a thing) not because I think it's the right thing to do
(though it is), but because my reaction would have been to immediately go into
a "maim the fucker up" mode. I've lived in some extremely bad parts of town
where you either make a stand or get robbed and injured everyday. My instant
reaction is to put my life in risk to injure the assailant, which is wrong
because you never know how that person ended up doing what he/she is doing.

Next time I'm in a situation as this I'll think first about the person doing
the robbing before making a decision to let go or assault back. Great story.

~~~
mrcharles
I have never been robbed, but, living in the largest city in Canada, I know
that eventually it will happen.

I've always felt that in such a situation, I would refuse to be a victim, and
so in my mind, that always meant resisting, fighting back, and convincing them
that it was a bad idea to rob me.

It wasn't until listening to this that I realized that you don't have to be
the victim even if you do give them your wallet.

~~~
mrtron
Living in Toronto you know you will eventually get robbed? I don't feel that
way at all.

<http://www.toronto.ca/quality_of_life/safety.htm>

We seem to have a much higher comparative rate for break-ins. Hell we have
half the robberies of Winnipeg per capita!

I still don't know how I would react in that type of robbery situation. I have
been lucky and talked my way out of a few tight spots before.

~~~
mrcharles
I work in one of the bad areas of the city. It gets real shady after dark, so
once I'm working some OT my chances will increase, I expect.

And still, a 1 in 1000 chance isn't actually all that low. Seems likely that
it'll happen at some point.

------
oozcitak
Here is the transcript from npr if you can't listen to the story:

[http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?story...](http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=89164759)

------
str
You should check out some of their other stuff -

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfvuJr9164>

Storycorps also has an outstanding book/audiobook that I'd highly recommend if
you're interested in hearing some of their best of stories called Listening is
an Act of Love

------
minouye
“By listening closely to one another, we can help illuminate the true
character of this nation reminding us all just how precious each day can be
and how truly great it is to be alive."

\- Dave Isay, Founder, StoryCorps

Thanks for sharing this. Listening to StoryCorps is always a pleasure :)

------
inanimate
Reminds me of the classic story "Thank You, Ma'm" by Langston Hughes:
[http://members.multimania.co.uk/shortstories/hughesthankyou....](http://members.multimania.co.uk/shortstories/hughesthankyou.html)

------
zafka
This is a very nice story. I read a Sufi version of this a few years back. It
would be pretty if this is real.

